# Last Christmas



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

because Of my wife's behavior I think this is the last Christmas we will have as a family. I only thought of this today and it hurts. I have some health issues that makes me have to put up with with the hell for a few more months. I am going to try my best to make it the best Christmas ever. It sucks to be me right now.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

My Dday was December 22 2011. 3 days before Christmas and 6 days before my 15 year anniversary. Christmas was hell, anniversary was hell, my sons birthday, new years eve, my birthday all hell.

After the initial period of what the hell just happened to my life, it came to Easter or Spring Vacation. I got the boys. I have 3.

We went down to Tennessee and had the best vacation ever. When you are a family, you do what the group collective wants to do. We did what my EX always wanted to do, i.e. go to the beach.

So this vacation, we did what everyone wanted to do and the kids picked 80% of the activities. We went zip lining, indoor skydiving, trout fishing, exploring the rockies, eating BBQ, horseback riding, go cart racing. I did what I wanted to do which was take a helicopter ride. Each of the boys had to cook breakfast and dinner. I would assist.

The point is we didn't have to worry about pleasing anyone else but us and we had the best vacation ever. 

This is an opportunity to have the Christmas you always wanted without having to compromise. Even if the logistics are not perfect, you can still make it the best ever.

The reason why our vacation was the best ever is because everything we did was together. I did not send them off to do something without me except for the indoor skydiving, I prefer the real thing. I did everything with them and we spent time together bonding.

Children desire your presence not your presents. Remember that and you will make lasting memories.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

If you can, and you are up to it, pull out all the stops to make this the most memorable Christmas you can for your kids. 

Ignore that sociopath you are married to and concentrate on them. Mind over matter. You'll get through it.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

My d day was 12/13 2011 and I had a enjoyable Christmas despite being devistated.i thought it would be our last Christmas together so I enjoyed it. Turns out we're still together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

